# Who is this little girl???



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

*Does anyone know who this little beauty is?* :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

No idea, but she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Dunno either, but she sure is a cutie!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in love, but I don't know who with. I mean with whom.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Is that little beauty one of Jeanne's girls? It looks like her adorable faces.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

*I'm tempted to say it......*:wub2::smhelp::innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting: Is she yours???????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh don't be a tease!! Just say it!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :Waiting::Waiting: Is she yours???????


:good post - perfect

She is BIBU'S SOON TO BE LITTLE SISTER!!! :chili:

We are VERY VERY VERY excited to welcome her into our home soon!

Her name is Valletta's Good Mornin' Girl - "Kissy" 
Denise named her Kissy because she looooves to give kisses and...we looooove to give/receive kisses! :wub:

We are preparing for this exciting moment in our life! :chili:Its a moment we've been waiting for for a long time! 

Can't wait to share more pictures when we get her in October! Til then, I'll have to learn how to do top knots! :w00t: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Cory. Congratulations!!! Kissy is an absolute beauty.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoox


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my! She such a beautiful pup!! I fell in love with her :wub:
Bibu going to be a big brother now~~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ooooh congrats!! Soo happy for you!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

artytime:arty:
She is lovely! Congratulations! Happy Top Knotting! :wub2::wub2::tender::tender: 

If curiosity killed the cat I would be dead! Tell us more! How old? Why wait until Oct? :Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance: Does Bibu think she is cute?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow!! Kissy is absolutely gorgeous and looks like she has a great personality too! how lucky are you?!? Congratulations!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow she is an absoulute BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: OH SHE IS JUST SO BEAUTIFUL CONGRATS :chili::chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Cory HOOOPA :chili: Miss Kissy is adorable. :wub:.. are you going to show her? So cute how you introduced her. More pictures please.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW WEE!!! How on earth are you going to be able to wait till October???:w00t::smilie_tischkante:

She's a beauty!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG she is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see more pics of your girl. I think I'm jealous. :blush: I would love to have another but dh says we don't need another.:angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty::yahoo:I won with my guess. :chili::chili: Does that mean that I don't get her since she's yours? :angry: I thought that was my prize, Cory. (wink,wink) B) She's absolutely beautiful. :wub::wub: Who is the breeder/kennel? Is she being shown right now? So excited for you and Bibu. :aktion033: I bet you can't wait. We want more details. My neighbor's dog's name was Kizzy short for Kismet and meant to be.  Have you met her in person yet?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful pup. Congratulations!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She's stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is just gorgeous:wub::wub::wub:.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a beautiful little girl. I bet you can't wait until October!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

How exciting?!!! She is just precious. I can already see Bibu and Kissy being the best of friends! They are going to be an adorable duo! WE NEED MORE DETAILS!!! Tell us everything!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kissy is gorgeous-congrats!:chili::chili: Keep us posted!!!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg what a cutie , congrats congrats !!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- she's to die for gorgeous!!! When do you get her?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, congratulations!!! She is super cute, just gorgeous! I bet you are going crazy waiting for her! I can't wait to hear more about her when she is finally home with you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh Cory!!!!!! how gorgeous she is. What a showgirl. I guess she isn't far from completing her championship. Why would they not breed her? I see she is Tajon lines. Just STUNNING!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for your congratulations and for the beautiful comments on our precious baby girl! :wub: 

Kissy is from a small hobby, show breeder in Texas called Valletta Maltese. Jim and Denise of Valletta Maltese were the Show Chairs for this year's AMA national specialty.

She is currently 1yr and 3 months old. I haven't had the opportunity to meet her yet!!!! :Waiting:
She was shown and as Denise says, she had a great attitude in the ring! She won a puppy group 3 and went winner's bitch for a point! :chili: After showing her, Denise decided that she was going to be too small to breed so now WE get to SPOIL her! :w00t: She is now done with her showing career and we are not going to show her, just love her and give her lots of kisses and cuddles! :wub:

Most of you probably think I'm crazy for waiting until October to get her. We did it more than anything for her. We are now taking a trip to Italy for 3 weeks and Bibu is coming with us. I didn't think she would have had enough time to adapt with us and to our home before we were off on a 3 week trip on a 10 hr plane ride to another country, other homes, hotels etc. I think it would have been very unstabilizing for her.
I preferred to make the transition as smooth as possible and therefore I will be picking her up the day right after I get back from Italy. Jet lagged and all!!! I just couldn't wait another day!!!! :smpullhair: Too bad we get in too late from Italy because if not I would have flown out that same day! :w00t: 

Here are some more pictures of our little baby that Denise sent us:




























Here she is as a puppy with her little brother


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Ohhh Cory!!!!!! how gorgeous she is. What a showgirl. I guess she isn't far from completing her championship. Why would they not breed her? I see she is Tajon lines. Just STUNNING!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


She turned out to be too small for breeding. She does have Tajon lines. Both her Dam and Sire are Tajon fluffs. :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would SO *NOT* BE GOING TO ITALY!!! Okay, I probably would but Cory, it's gonna be a LONG three weeks!!! What a treat to come home to though!!! YAY for Kissy!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow you are so lucky! She is a true beauty for sure:wub:
Going to Italy and then coming back to her........awwww so much fun to look forward to.
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

Jenna


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

A Texas fluff! I love her even more :wub: She is so beautiful! I'm so happy for your family! That is so exciting... first a 3 week Italy trip and then home to a new baby. She is going to be a great model for your clothing line!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful news for you and Bibu!!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stunning little girl!
Congrats to you on your upcoming adoption!
And Congrats to Bibu for becoming a big brother.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Cory, that's great and fantastic news! Congrats to Kissy, she's absolutely precious!

What a pretty face and stunning hair she has!

Oh yes, now you definately have to practise on topknots! And you'll need bows, too, Lol!

I'm so happy for you! :chili::chili::chili:

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats!!! She sure is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats she's beautiful:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Italy and Kissy. :wub::wub::wub: Want to trade lives for about a month? :innocent: BTW, where to in Italy? We were in Florence, Orvieto and Rome two years ago for our 25th anniversary. Loved it so much. Had been to Venice and Italian Riviera about 26 years before.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! If she was here with me and reading the posts, she would be blushing from the embarassment! :wub:

We're headed to Italy to see my mother-in-law (she's turning 81! :w00t, sister-in-law and our nephews. They live in a small town in the mountains in the region of Abruzzo called Tagliacozzo. Its a very beautiful place. This is also Bibu's birthplace and hometown! :chili: It is about 1.5 hours east of Rome. I can't wait to take Bibu to visit his mommy and daddy! Everytime we go, the breeders love to see how Bibu is doing and how much he's grown. Last time, Bibu's daddy tried humping him! I'll make sure to take tons of pictures so that you can all see his mommy and daddy too!
I am very excited to go back and see the family and all the friends I left back in Rome who I miss SOOOOO much!!! :wub: Its been 2 years since I moved back to the U.S. and haven't been back since so I am more than excited to see everyone I love!

The beginning of October will be picture and cuteness overload on my behalf here on SM! Can't wait to share pictures of our little baby girl when we get her! 

Sometimes I feel like I'm pregnant and waiting for that day to come til I get to meet her and hold her...its kind of that "I can't wait to see you and hold you" mother excitement!!! :w00t: I'll have to baptize her here on SM and she'll need a Godmother....any takes? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> Thanks for the compliments! If she was here with me and reading the posts, she would be blushing from the embarassment! :wub:
> 
> We're headed to Italy to see my mother-in-law (she's turning 81! :w00t, sister-in-law and our nephews. They live in a small town in the mountains in the region of Abruzzo called Tagliacozzo. Its a very beautiful place. This is also Bibu's birthplace and hometown! :chili: It is about 1.5 hours east of Rome. I can't wait to take Bibu to visit his mommy and daddy! Everytime we go, the breeders love to see how Bibu is doing and how much he's grown. Last time, Bibu's daddy tried humping him! I'll make sure to take tons of pictures so that you can all see his mommy and daddy too!
> I am very excited to go back and see the family and all the friends I left back in Rome who I miss SOOOOO much!!! :wub: Its been 2 years since I moved back to the U.S. and haven't been back since so I am more than excited to see everyone I love!
> ...


Hmmm....I did make the right guess. Just sayin'


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sooo excited for you :aktion033::aktion033: are you going to call her Kissy or change it?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bibu said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm pregnant and waiting for that day to come til I get to meet her and hold her...its kind of that "I can't wait to see you and hold you" mother excitement!!! :w00t: I'll have to baptize her here on SM and she'll need a Godmother....any takes? :HistericalSmiley:


ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME! -Leigh

Can I officially ask Kissy for her paw in "puppy marriage?" As mom said in our obedience post, I do own a tux and top hat. -Rudy


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hmmm....I did make the right guess. Just sayin'


Very true Sue!!!! This way there is no argument! :HistericalSmiley:The deal is sealed! That was fast! :w00t: YEY! arty:



silverhaven said:


> I am sooo excited for you :aktion033::aktion033: are you going to call her Kissy or change it?


I had thought of changing it to Lilu because it matches with Bibu but after discussing it with Denise we thought it would be best to keep her name. She is already so used to it and I like it so, Kissy it will stay! :aktion033: I don't think there are any other active Kissy's on SM, right?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME! -Leigh
> 
> Can I officially ask Kissy for her paw in "puppy marriage?" As mom said in our obedience post, I do own a tux and top hat. -Rudy


WOW!!! In less than 10 minutes Kissy has a Godmother and a new prospective boyfriend!!!! What a lucky girl she already is! :wub: Thanks Leigh for volunteering to be Kissy's Godmother! Can she have more than one? Is there such thing as 2 Godmothers instead of a Godmother and a Godfather? Hmmmmm......

If not, we would have to organize a royal white wedding....:HistericalSmiley: Mommy would take care of the bride's attire!!  She would make sure to make her look better than Kate (its tough but not impossible)! :rofl: This way your would be her Mother-in-Law!  This is too funny! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bibu said:


> WOW!!! In less than 10 minutes Kissy has a Godmother and a new prospective boyfriend!!!! What a lucky girl she already is! :wub: Thanks Leigh for volunteering to be Kissy's Godmother! Can she have more than one? Is there such thing as 2 Godmothers instead of a Godmother and a Godfather? Hmmmmm......
> 
> If not, we would have to organize a royal white wedding....:HistericalSmiley: Mommy would take care of the bride's attire!!  She would make sure to make her look better than Kate (its tough but not impossible)! :rofl: This way your would be her Mother-in-Law!  This is too funny! :HistericalSmiley:


To be fair, Susan did guess correctly and she also happened to be the fastest to respond. I can accept that knowing Kissy is in good hands! 

So it's official, Kissy and Rudy are committed. Invitations to follow...

:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Kissy is beautiful,and I love her name.:chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bibu said:


> Thanks for the compliments! If she was here with me and reading the posts, she would be blushing from the embarassment! :wub:
> 
> We're headed to Italy to see my mother-in-law (she's turning 81! :w00t, sister-in-law and our nephews. They live in a small town in the mountains in the region of Abruzzo called Tagliacozzo. Its a very beautiful place. This is also Bibu's birthplace and hometown! :chili: It is about 1.5 hours east of Rome. I can't wait to take Bibu to visit his mommy and daddy! Everytime we go, the breeders love to see how Bibu is doing and how much he's grown. Last time, Bibu's daddy tried humping him! I'll make sure to take tons of pictures so that you can all see his mommy and daddy too!
> I am very excited to go back and see the family and all the friends I left back in Rome who I miss SOOOOO much!!! :wub: Its been 2 years since I moved back to the U.S. and haven't been back since so I am more than excited to see everyone I love!
> ...


Driving to the airport to pick up MiMi I was having some serious labor pains. I so know how you feel. I would be happy to be her god-mother...ha ha that means if you meet with an untimely end she is MINE. What is your address? Of course, I am being Sylie, but seriously where do you live?:mellow:
Ray asked me if he could have her paw in marriage. Stupid coton, I had to play Westside Story for him: "stick to your own kind...." Okay, sorry...just being silly again. But, on the serious side: that girl is a real beauty queen! You must so excited and happy.

MiMi is so annoying. She says to send kisses to Bibu. What a flirt!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Driving to the airport to pick up MiMi I was having some serious labor pains. I so know how you feel. I would be happy to be her god-mother...ha ha that means if you meet with an untimely end she is MINE. What is your address? Of course, I am being Sylie, but seriously where do you live?:mellow:
> Ray asked me if he could have her paw in marriage. Stupid coton, I had to play Westside Story for him: "stick to your own kind...." Okay, sorry...just being silly again. But, on the serious side: that girl is a real beauty queen! You must so excited and happy.
> 
> MiMi is so annoying. She says to send kisses to Bibu. What a flirt!


We live in the cold land of North Dakota! :smpullhair: I'll send you a PM with our address. You are all welcome to visit whenever you want. I'll just advise you that when its cold, IT'S REAAAAALLLLY COLD!!! BRRRR!!!!! We get -40 degree temps here with 40-60 mph winds! I don't want to even think about it! Actually......let me go outside and enjoy the summer while it lasts! :w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww....she is beyond precious!! Congrats, and more pictures better follow!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bibu said:


> Very true Sue!!!! This way there is no argument! :HistericalSmiley:The deal is sealed! That was fast! :w00t: YEY! arty:
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought of changing it to Lilu because it matches with Bibu but after discussing it with Denise we thought it would be best to keep her name. She is already so used to it and I like it so, Kissy it will stay! :aktion033: I don't think there are any other active Kissy's on SM, right?


Kissy is cute  and they pups would get confused if you called them names so similar.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh WOW :wub: :wub: :wub: what a wonderful surprise to return to !!! she is a total BEAUTY!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! I am so very very excited for you! more pictures please  :wub:


----------

